# I need help



## jerry91 (Jul 6, 2007)

I just purchased a TRL 2 tactical light for my Sig 226 but Im having trouble adjusting the laser. Does anyone know of a way to adjust it without going to the range? :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Isn't there any kind of adjusting screws on it? My C/T has small allen head screws to adjust it. I have never looked at the TRL-2. Good luck.


----------

